# Eels and Lids



## Forrest (Sep 6, 2010)

So, I was thinking about getting a snowflake eel for my tank, but I don't have a 'secure lid' per say. I have a canopy yes, but do I need a solid piece of acrylic over the top of the tank as well? I talked to a fellow customer at the LFS the other day, and he showed me a picture of his tank, a 300 gallon with 4 eels in it, and no lid. He just a hanging light fixture above his tank. However, the guy at the LFS said he wouldn't sell anyone an eel knowing they didn't have a 'secure' lid, claiming it would readily slither out. I believe that with my canopy, I won’t need one as he'll just fall back into the water if he tries anything, but maybe I'm mistaken. Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd make sure it's secure. Eels are escape artists and I have heard about someone's escaping and being eaten by his cats.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive got 3 in a tank with openings in my lid where the filters are, havent lost one. BUT, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## vipervenom (Sep 22, 2010)

I had a moray for 2 years, had the simple lid on it, he never tried to escape. Infact i was dumb and left them off multiple times, never say him anywhere near the top. But id suggest it just to be safe


----------



## cerizyria (Jun 27, 2011)

we had a small snowflake moray eel until the triggerfish ate him (i was not happy that they added the eel in the first place, but that is a different story). We were too lazy to fit a real lid to the fishtank so we secured plastic grating on top, which worked for several months. It's easier than adding an acrylic/glass top.


----------

